
Facebook verifies fake account of an Indian Journalist. Starts Crowfunding. - iamshs
https://twitter.com/ppbajpai/status/1143872569654648832
======
iamshs
Translation: Amazing. Truth of Facebook verification. A fake account got
verified.

Follow-on Tweet 1.
[https://twitter.com/ppbajpai/status/1144109957001834496](https://twitter.com/ppbajpai/status/1144109957001834496)
[Next tweet says that the account got deleted after 8 hours. Now if the other
40 will get removed or not?]

Follow-on Tweet 2:
[https://twitter.com/ppbajpai/status/1144155472032702465](https://twitter.com/ppbajpai/status/1144155472032702465)
[Crowdfunding campaign issued by the verified account through Ketto has been
shut down with funds returned. Police has been notified.]

Punya Prasun Bajpai is an Indian journalist, who goes against the grain and
questions the establishment.

